# For those of you with Face Book...



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Please join the group The Positive Pit Bull.

They're doing a discussion on dog parks right now...and you would not BELIEVE(actually you would)
The people on this place...Seriously,they make me look like the best darn Pit owner that site has to offer,along with only like 2-3 others.

It's very sad...This one person is just so...I can't even say it.

Here's their post in all it's original form(unless I need to edit out cussing)

guys guys lets face facts here the people how own pits and don't want to take them to the park f%^$#% shame on you guys f.U. our pits love going with us every where park, shops, beaches, you name it we will take them there and if someone who is not taking care of there dog do what l do l will give that dog the biggest kick of its life and tell the owner to thank me and FOR THEW GUYS AND GIRLS NOT TAKING THEY PIT TO THE PARK YOU ARE JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE GIVING THE BREED A BAD NAME




I had to cool off first,before I could EVEN comment.....Are there seriously people like this out there that own Pit bulls? SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

went and looked,didn't see a way that i could respond.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I think you have to actually "like" the group to respond.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> I think you have to actually "like" the group to respond.


that makes it difficult.when you see all that rhetoric surrounding pit bulls.
all these new fangled ideas and notions.
folks had pits for 20-30- and 40 years and then you got folks that have them for awhile and they dole out their expertise.
it's like being A mechanic,and bein someone who got a car and changes parts.
is it A rod startin up?or a plug wire arcin at lom rpm,or an exhaust leak,or A dead lifter,maybe A stick flew into the engine compartment and wedged itself where it vibrates,or you dist. cap has a leak?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. Yeah. I feel ya. At least most of us newbies,wise up and take advice.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you have a link?

The Positive Pit Bull | Facebook

All I see is

Taking a pit bull to a dog park is a very BAD idea. The environment is too chaotic and if a scuffle breaks out between some other dogs, the pit bull will likely get involved in it and dogs can be seriously hurt or worse. The pit bull will ALWAYS be blamed, and as much as these breeds' reputation is already suffering, i...t is a very irresponsible thing to do and not only can YOUR dog get hurt, but the reputation of the breed sinks even lower, because of something your dog (YOU) caused by having him there. Here is a great link on why it's a bad idea.

"PPB" I am shocked at the number of pit bull owners who are not aware of how taking pit bulls to the dog park puts all of our chance to own them at risk!

"PPB"
It doesn't matter who started the fight. The pit bull will finish it, and will be blamed even if he didn't start it. It makes for a negative story for the breed, and it can lead to BSL.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It was a pretty interesting debate for a while there,until people started to get ugly,and call names. :/


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

You can't really blame the entire page for the comments that some make on it. I liked it just because it supports the breed from what I read. Here is great Facebook page for the breed. And a link for their website.

Welcome to Facebook

http://www.theunexpectedpitbull.com/


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. I'm already a fan on those as well.
yes i really like this group.


----------

